# Albany Glass Works



## nydigger (Oct 30, 2011)

Any one know anything about Albany Glass Works? This antique shop I frequent had an emerald green flask. It had Washington's bust on the front surrounded by Albany Glass Works Ny and on the back it had a ship. It looked crude, old, and even had a pontil. The guy didn't know much about it, except that it was more than likely a rep. Worth getting or leave it?


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2011)

The only ones I ever see on E-Bay are a dollar or two each, not sure about a pontiled one though....good lcuk with info....Jim


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2011)

Type in Albany Glass Works here and do a search NYD, there are a ton of discussions on them...Jim


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 30, 2011)

The bottle is heavily reproduced... Some are really crude but I haven't seen one with a real authentic open pontil, just the solid glass type...


----------



## nydigger (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys but I found a pic of the one he has..its a clevenger repo


----------

